# Personal Safety Glasses



## messupdude (14 May 2016)

I was wondering if it was possible if I could bring my own pair of CSA approved safety glasses to the hangar to work on the planes? I'm not a big fan of using the safety goggles that go over top my glasses or using the ballistic that was issued to us. Having a pair of Rx safety glasses would be so much more convenient.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2016)

Go talk to your boss and they can consult the Unit/ Base Safety Officer for you. There are also different CSA classes, that your glasses may not fill.


----------



## sarahsmom (14 May 2016)

If your job requires safety glasses, there is a form you can fill out and have your CoC sign. Then you bring it to the MIR and get a set of safety glasses paid for. It's health policy 4020-5 or something like that, annex G. I'm not on a work computer or I could provide you with the link for the DWAN.


----------

